# When to Flush?



## Real78 (Mar 5, 2010)

I wanted to know when you should start flushing, does one start when you see the milky part with red hairs or wait till they are 60 to 80 percent red hair and milky to start flushing?


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 5, 2010)

Or you can just not flush at all, its up to you.


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

You may wan't to wait until the trichs are where you want them. Hairs don't signify anything but a plant is doing good and maybe a few other things, t-chromes is what your looking fer. This is just a guess and maybe a startin g point fer you to start taking notice? When most of the thrichs turn that cloudy or miky looking then start your flush. You'll learn from then when to start you flush sooner or later.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 5, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> You may wan't to wait until the trichs are where you want them. Hairs don't signify anything but a plant is doing good and maybe a few other things, t-chromes is what your looking fer. This is just a guess and maybe a startin g point fer you to start taking notice? When most of the thrichs turn that cloudy or miky looking then start your flush. You'll learn from then when to start you flush sooner or later.



Will do.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 6, 2010)

It depends on how you like your weed.  I like mine about 30% amber 70% cloudy.  So I flush when I see about 10% amber, this allows for 7-10 days my trichs will be around 30% amber...strains very...but this is a good baseline.  If you like mre couchlock, wait untill you have 30% amber to flush and then 7-10 later you will be around 50%...make sense?


----------

